# D-link DI-604 won't reset...



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey,

I tried turning off my firewall today to play some Rise of Nations with my friend. Well, when I tried to access the setup thorugh IE, it wasked for a password - a password I didn't have (installed it a long time ago and have since lost it). Anyway, not a big deal. I called tech support and the girl told me to just reset the router. Easy enough. Except the darn thing won't reset. 

I've held the littl epaper clip in there for over a minute. I know it is pressing the button, I can feel it clicking...still, nothing happens. At first I thought maybe the unit didn't give an indication of being reset, but even after holding it down, I still can;t log into the setup. Any ideas? Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

get the password screen up again , and put in " admin " for a username , and "password " for a password ...........


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

NO NO admin is correct but password is blank


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry guys, neither works. It must have been changed when installed, but now i don't remember it (which is odd, as I've used the same password for years). Anyway, stupid thing still won't reset.


----------



## mfinnell (Aug 24, 2004)

Un plug it ,hold reset in with paperclip ,maybe if your using a toothpick or something else its to big to let it go all the way back.plug it in then turn loose of the paperclip.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

okay, I thought you were onto something, as I was trying to reset while the unit was on before. Unfortunately, it still didn't work! ARG!

Okay, so the thing won't reset. Can anyone who is familiar with the product tell me if there are certain guidelines when inputting a username and password for the dlink? Maybe I had to deviate from the norm due to things like: numbers and letter, lower and upper case. Crap like that. It is a longshot, but it is all I have left.

EDIT: Or how about this - is there anyway to disable the firewall without going into the router setup?


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

ian80 said:


> is there anyway to disable the firewall without going into the router setup?


Afraid not.

Why don't you open your router (one screw underneath on my 704) and check the reset button contact points. Your paperclip might prove helpful although a small blade would be better. Pls ensure the router is disconnected first (power and cables).


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

*Are you giving the WLAN light time to stop blinking?*



> How do I reset my router back to the factory default settings?
> 
> The following is for the DI-514, DI-524, DI-604, DI-614+, DI-624, DI-754, DI-764, DI-774, and DI-784 routers.
> 
> ...


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Eureka! Thanks everyone. My problem was actually that the modem wasn't off (or at least I think that was the problem).


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

I think you are right.

A search for the *Note: Do not recycle power during the reset procedure.* on the D-Link web site, lead me to the F&Q that refered to recycle power as either turn it off with the on/off switch, which the DI-604 doesn't have, or just unplug the power supply.

The same web link on the D-link router F&Q said to power down the modem and unplug the router for 30 sec. before

1. Powering the modem on first

2. then the router


----------



## MadGame527 (Feb 27, 2007)

I've typed in the username admin for the logon tabn and everytime it doesn't work. I type it in once and then it refreshes and I type it in for the second time and it refreshes again and them for the third time it exits out and the web page says 401 Unauthorized.. Please help.


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

Reset the router, turn it off for 2 minutes. Then restart. type the routers address. into your browser. name is admin and return is the password. Although the router will restart you need to power cycle to clear it memory of previous settings. The router script comes from the router not the internet. There is a FAQ built into your router. After you get things the way you want them in the router, power down both the modem and router for a couple of minutes (30 sec is D-Link bragging). If you have a Motorola, wait 5 minutes.


----------



## pedrowightman (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

I had the same problem, but I got this answer from the people I bought the router from:

Power Off modem & Router
Connect PC to router via Ethernet cable
Connect Modem to the WAN port on router
Power on modem wait until connected (approximately a minute)
Power on Router
Hold reset button on Rear of Router for 10 seconds
Wait 1 minute then power on pc
Go to start menu click run then type in run command "cmd" type ipconfig
check default gateway address should be 192.168.0.1
Open browser type 192.168.0.1
*************User:admin
*************Password: password<<<<<<-------------(please note password
is not blank)
Run setup wizard

And after following the direction it works!!

Basically the problem is that some of the routers HAVE A PASSWORD!! which indeed, is "password"!! They are not blank as explained in many many many forums.

Check this solution...

PW


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

My experience with D-LINK (I have a 704UP and a 524) is that the password is null "<ret>" after a reset. Yes some routers do use "password". Hackers try this if it isn't null. I didn't set the USER password at firs until one morning I found all the settings changed. Please write the password somewhere it is safe.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

rbrager said:


> Please write the password somewhere it is safe.


A label on the bottom of the router is one handy place.  If the hacker has physical access, he can simply reset the router and configure it anyway, so that's as good as any other place.


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> A label on the bottom of the router is one handy place.  If the hacker has physical access, he can simply reset the router and configure it anyway, so that's as good as any other place.


Good Idea


----------

